# Rain Gear



## Mark R (Dec 5, 2017)

Been soaked a couple of times this season . Simply because I wasn't prepared . Looking for some good rain gear recommendations


----------



## transfixer (Dec 5, 2017)

Check out Frogg Toggs stuff,  lightweight , breathable,  very compact when rolled up.  Not very expensive either,  you might not be impressed when you look at the fabric, but trust me , it'll keep you dry.  You'd probably want their all sport rain suit, separate top and bottom,  they have them in camo and regular colors


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 6, 2017)

I have 2 sets of Frogg Toggs....Light weight for casual use,
and Black HD set for truck and deer stand....
I also have a German military set i got from Sportsmans Guide that i favor the most....Heavyweight for cool/cold
weather hunting in the rain....Frogg Toggs are just to light weight (IMO) to last like i hunt....


----------



## B. White (Dec 6, 2017)

7Mag Hunter said:


> I have 2 sets of Frogg Toggs....Light weight for casual use,
> and Black HD set for truck and deer stand....
> I also have a German military set i got from Sportsmans Guide that i favor the most....Heavyweight for cool/cold
> weather hunting in the rain....Frogg Toggs are just to light weight (IMO) to last like i hunt....



I bought the German stuff from sportsman’s guide in the spring. Only wore it once but it rained all morning and the only thing wet was the cuff of my coat sleeves. I like it being heavier but need to find gloves in a similar material.


----------



## ccbiggz (Apr 27, 2018)

I've got Frogg Toggs and really like them.


----------



## ripplerider (May 10, 2018)

I just bought a Marmot Precip jacket. It gets real good reviews but I havent put it to the test yet. May get to try it this morning on Nottely.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 10, 2018)

X10 on Frogg Toggs.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 18, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> X10 on Frogg Toggs.



Worth the money for sure. Sizes run large in my experience.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 19, 2018)

Tried hunting in the frog togs, got soaked everywhere they were Pulled against my clothing. They may have been been improved ,my expierence was 8 years or so ago.  I bought the East German gortex gear from sportsman guide and couldn't be happier. Caught mine on sale for like $39 bucks top and bottom. They are thin, but you can put a liner in them.


----------

